# Discouragement



## Christoffer (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello all

What really brings me down is the way the political elite just gets its way all the time. They rule in a machiavellian style - divide and conquer. Destroy the family by turning women against men using feminisim, turn one group against another by taking from one and giving to the other etc. Their worst fear seems to be that people wouls start believing the Bible. So that is labelled as hate-speech...

It seems that the end goal is that everyone lives in rows of plastic modules, goes to the factory at 8 o clock and home 8 hours later after which there is a curfew. During this time the children are away from home and educated to be the next generation of drones.

Dissidents are in concentration camps.... I mean looking at how things develop this seems to be the goal. 

What can you do? I feel completely powerless. If the government decides something then so it shall be done. Parental authority is not respected and no other spere of authority either except that of the central government.

I see images of concentration camps, skeleton-like children... the faces of my kids among them... oh the horror!

I am really tormented in my mind about these things... probably in my lifetime I will experience severe horrors... I cannot stand the thought of it...

How do I cope with these thoughts!? They paralyze me...


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 28, 2012)

I think you should study human history. These attitudes and problems have been with us since the dawn of time. 

It is our turn to fight them for this generation.

Living in an age where electronic surveillance and instant communication makes it much easier to control large groups of people, the abuses seem to compound. But think of the life of the turn of the century immigrant - the slaves of Egypt - the peasants of Europe - anyone outside of the priestly class in the Mayan tribes - just think of any culture at any given time, and ask yourself, am I better off than them? I find that my answer is usually "yes."

This world is not our home.


----------



## Christoffer (Jun 28, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> I think you should study human history. These attitudes and problems have been with us since the dawn of time.





> This world is not our home.



Wise words... yes, I am familiar with human history..thank you


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 28, 2012)

.


> Philippians 4
> 
> 4 Rejoice in the Lord always: and again I say, Rejoice.
> 
> ...





> 2 Corinthians 4:4
> 
> In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not, lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine unto them.





> Romans 8:28
> And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.


----------



## Tim (Jun 28, 2012)

Read, pray, and sing the Psalms.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 28, 2012)

We who are in Christ are _truly_ free, for all time, for all circumstances. 

This life is just a tiny breath, and then we will see Him! We do not need to be afraid of anything here, not even for our children, for our infinitely loving, Heavenly Father has arranged all things for our good! 

Some of us live in bodies wracked with constant pain, with cancer that will eventually take our lives unless the Lord plans something else or with other fleshly infirmities. Some live in homes where there is no love, in abject earthly loneliness. And yet, we must - and are given the ability to do so - always look up where our Elder Brother and dearest Friend is! There is no pain or fear that conquers, obviates, alters or diminishes His love for us! *There* He is while we sleep, or shiver in the cold, or faint in the heat. He doesn't *lose* us; He doesn't turn from us except for momentary loving chastisement, and we need not faint from earthly cares.

He will never leave us nor forsake us!


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 28, 2012)

Christoffer,

The early church survived in Rome even as believers were being strapped to poles and lit with fire to lighten Caesar's parties. The church survived German Nazies. The church survives in communist Russia and China. An ancient Church Father said that the blood of the Martyrs is the seed of the church.

Our Lord is neither blind nor indifferent to our sufferings. He has ordained that we pass through them in His great plan. We must be the continuing light in a fallen and evil world.

Hebrews 13:5 Älkää olko vaelluksessanne ahneita; tyytykää siihen, mitä teillä on; sillä hän itse on sanonut: "En minä sinua hylkää enkä sinua jätä"; (Heb 13:5 FIN)


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 28, 2012)

Galatians220 said:


> We who are in Christ are _truly_ free, for all time, for all circumstances.
> 
> This life is just a tiny breath, and then we will see Him! We do not need to be afraid of anything here, not even for our children, for our infinitely loving, Heavenly Father has arranged all things for our good!
> 
> ...



Beautiful words, Margaret. The Lord is the treasure buried in this field our earthly experience -- it is worth the loss of anything to find Him. This is also the most important truth we could convey to our children.

The Lord reigns, let the earth rejoice! I do not mean to say this is easy. It is excruciatingly painful for me to read news of the persecuted church. Brothers and sisters in Christ and their children are daily driven from their homes, beaten, hunted, tortured, maimed, killed: and we are one body with them. Yet I know the Lord's reign is as real when His providences are difficult and the church seems to be ruled by her enemies, as when we see (as we will see, for He has promised) the deliverances of the church; and we who live by faith can apprehend His sovereign, wise, and good control of all human affairs and rejoice in our King by living in the light of His word, rather than in light of circumstances. Please know I say this most of all to myself. If the day comes when we find ourselves facing similar persecution, we have our King's promise that He will sustain us and be with us, and that we will find in Him more than the world could ever take away.


----------



## Christoffer (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks to you all! I am greatly encouraged by your words

It seems like i suffer from unbelief at times... I do not realize that God is sovereign and that He truly has arranged everything for our good. And yes we are called to be with Jesus forever, this earthly life is short and the world is not our home. There is always reason for us to rejoice!

God bless you all!


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 29, 2012)

And don't forget praying that God may use you as an agent for change.

The same God who ordains the ends, ordains the means-
for His Honor, and His Glory.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jun 29, 2012)

Galatians220 said:


> We who are in Christ are _truly_ free, for all time, for all circumstances.
> 
> This life is just a tiny breath, and then we will see Him! We do not need to be afraid of anything here, not even for our children, for our infinitely loving, Heavenly Father has arranged all things for our good!
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing these wise and encouraging words! We do each have our trials and He is sovereign over all of them.


----------

